# We earned out RL2 title today at WCRL Rally



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations on your new title, Skylar!! :adore: Off-leash is a huge step up and it seems like many dogs (mine included) have at least some challenges with it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

zooeysmom, this off leash is a real bugaboo. 

We earned another title - RL1X - we've competed in the B level 1 and qualified 10 times earning that title too. I went onto WCRL to check our scores and counting up how many times we qualified - oops - I should have mentioned it today when they were handing out the ribbons. Oh well, I'll mention it tomorrow.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations!


In AKC rally you can continue the course if the dog steps out of the ring as long as no one touches them and you can call them back from where they left you. Can you do that in WCRL?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes you can. There’s a time limit by which you have to get them back working. 

I could see she was done. She was standing waiting for me to go to her at the exit and wouldn’t come to me when called.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hear you. Sometimes they just don't feel it, but in the future you should get her back and let her know that you will keep going even if just to play at it. That will help you get your off leash in better shape.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Way to go, Skylar! I'm kind of dreading letting Noelle off leash, too. Sometimes your dog is just done doing stuff. Thank you Catherine for the suggestion of just playing around and finishing the course anyway, because I can see how that will be helpful for Noelle.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats and lots of praise for you in Rally. Good wishes as you continue in the sport.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Congratulations! Y'all are really doing wonderfully - I hope Zoe and I are that successful. That's far in the future for now, but I can dream.


Since Babykins is Zoe's "cousin", I'm hoping we will follow in a family tradition.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Way to go! Congratulations!!!! Now go hang all the pretty ribbons!!!!:cheers2:


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

*Way to go!*

WCRL is the first venue I ever showed in--back when it was called APDT. That's where I got hooked on going to trials.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

mvhplank said:


> *Way to go!*
> 
> WCRL is the first venue I ever showed in--back when it was called APDT. That's where I got hooked on going to trials.


WCRL, at least where I live, seems to be the most friendly, welcoming trials which is why I started here too.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Skylar said:


> WCRL, at least where I live, seems to be the most friendly, welcoming trials which is why I started here too.


That's the way it was for me! I walked up to the run order board and confessed that it was my first trial of any kind and people were VERY welcoming and helpful. That was maybe 10 years ago and I've made many fast friends at that club.

M


----------

